# USB Verbindunen brechen regelm'ssig ab

## SarahS93

Alle 10 bis 40 Sekunden sind meine USB Verbindungen zur Tastatur und der Maus unterbrochen. Nach etwa 2 bis 4 Sekunden ist wieder alles da.

Die Meldungen im Syslog sind sehr viel, deswegen habe ich es bei pastebin.com reinkopier.

http://pastebin.com/WnEJvNKm

Was kann ich gegennen diese Verbindungsabbrueche tun?

----------

## musv

Probier mal mit einer Live-CD (Knoppix), ob das Verhalten dort auch so ist. 

Ansonsten wären noch die üblichen Verdächtigen:

EHCI-Treiber kommt mit dem USB-Port nicht zurecht. 

USB-Controller hinüber

Tastatur hinüber

Tastatur ist nicht standardkompatibel und braucht einen speziellen Treiber ( sehr unwahrscheinlich). 

Tritt das Verhalten auch bei anderen USB-Geräten auf? Wenn nicht, kannst du die ersten beiden Punkte ausschließen.

----------

## SarahS93

Habe die Microsoft-Tastatur entfernt und eine von Cherry angeklemmt, nun kommen diese Fehlermeldungen nicht mehr.

Das seltsamme ist nur das wenn ich das Kabel zwischen USB-Hub und PC kürzer mache, 1m anstatt 3m, funktioniert auch die Microsoft Tastatur wieder.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi SarahS93.

da scheint die M$-Tastatur halt etwas kritischer im Timing bzw. empfindlicher in Sachen Signalstärke zu sein.

Könntest ja mal diese Tastatur mit dem drei Meter Kabel ohne den Hub anschließen um zu sehen ob es gleich schlecht ist.

Ansonsten mal an anderen PC USB Anschlüssen testen.

Ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme mit externen USB-Festplatten hinter zwei aktiven Hubs und insgesamt um die 5 Metern Kabellänge.

Letztlich lag es aber an den 6 Mainboard USB-Schnittstellen, von denen immer mehr immer schlechter wurden, je nach last daran.

Mit Tastatur und Maus gings meist noch, nicht aber mit USB Platten.

Hab dann letztlich ne alte USB-Karte reingeworfen und damit wars dann wieder gut.   :Wink: 

----------

## SarahS93

Also ohne das USB Hub funktioniert diese Microsoft Tastatur.

----------

## l3u

Naja, dann wird’s ein Hardwareproblem sein. Resp. mal einen Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung ausprobieren.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde es nicht direkt als Problem bezeichnen sondern als Spezifikation... Ein USB2 Kabel darf maximal 5m lang sein. Länger geht es dann, wenn man einen Hub mit aktiver Stromversorgung dazwischen setzt. Ok, danach sollte es mit den 3m Kabel funktionieren.

Aber USB ist immer etwas irgendwie. Die Spezifikationen sind nicht sehr präzise und das führt dann unter anderem zu folgendem:

http://www.golem.de/news/linux-kernel-probleme-im-usb-stack-entdeckt-1308-101152.html

Zum einen könnte es dein Problem sein, ich weiß jetzt nicht, welchen Kernel du verwendest. Zum anderen wird gerade bei USB immer versucht, noch einen Cent mehr zu sparen, was dann zu Ergebnissen führt, die dann etwas knapp neben der Spezifikation liegen. So nach dem Motto, es hat doch gerade geklappt, geht doch. Man sollte in so einem Fall auch mal eine andere Buchse ausprobieren. Die direkt auf dem Board funktionieren meistens besser als am Gehäuse, da ist ja auch schon mal ne Strippe zwischen. Und noch ein Stecker mehr.

----------

